# Internetradio-Channel gesucht



## Frosdedje (11. August 2012)

Zur Zeit höre ich den den 80er Webradio-Kanal von Radio Regenbogen, da ich 
ein Fan von Songs- und Hits aus den 80er-Jahren bin: (obwohl ich ein 1992-Jahrgang bin. )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber zusätzlich stehe ich auf die Hits aus den 90er und desweiteren mag ich auch Eurodance-Hits 
(z.B Scatman John, SNAP!, Dr. Alban, etc.) und suche zusätzlich eine oder mehrere Webradios, die sowas abspielen.
Gibt es solche Webradios, die da anbieten bzw. im Programm haben?


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. August 2012)

K.A, aber sowas wäre ne Alternative. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NykWafcA0sw&feature=related


----------



## buxtehude (12. August 2012)

obwohl ich nicht viel von itunes halte, findet man dort easy internetradiostationen nach themen sortiert.


----------



## Frosdedje (13. August 2012)

Naja, ich würde meine Suche vorerst auf Radiosender mit Webstream-Angebot einschränken, 
die einen Channel für diese Musikrichtung (90er und Eurodance-Hits) bieten.


----------

